# Tree Hermit's log of unadulterated awesomeness



## OTTBlvr (Jul 20, 2008)

While I started a log for my baby, I realized I should probably have another log for the rest of my insane activities. 

Today, knowing the trails were still pretty soggy, I decided it was a good day to take my jumper pony, Punk, on a trail ride. Part of this decision was made because the ring is kind of soggy, too...and in rings, we need to have the ability to make tight turns and change directions randomly to keep him occupied. anyway. decided to go deer-hunting today. out in the woods, searching for fun. came across a giant buck, scared the bejeesus out of the poor thing, he took off over the wire into the landfill and ran off. Punk tried to take chase. Deer are fun. :headwall: there may have been some going sideways when I wouldn't let him follow. but he was soon deterred and happy again, since the hill was drained enough for a nice gallop. even though i may have upset him again by not letting him run flat out.....
then we went home. YAY!

trying to kill myself on the trail was followed by trying to kill myself in the ring. On Jaz, my retired show jumper. We stick pretty much to bareback these days, since she's really only sound for easy wt work. Wandered around the field a bit, sized up the cows next door, trotted up and down the field a few times, went back into the ring and did some bending work. All in all, about 20ish minutes of letting her get out and stretch. 

then tried to kill a student in her 'no stirrup november' grid work lesson  I may or may not have casually thrown in there that if she dies, i get her horse. we all have an awesomely strange friendship around this barn 


now. to WALMART! cos Walmart is pure awesomeness. minus their cr*p customer service. and inedible fish.


----------

